# Schedule B form 1116



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good evening.
This is the first tax year that this new really complicated Schedule B 1116 will replace the familiar Supporting Schedule in Part 3-Line 10 carryback/carryover form1116.
I,m being asked what would be the best alternative..
1- Go to a tax expert to fill out Schedule B and rest of the return (cost around $300). In Spain, I hear not all of tax experts are ready yet.
2- Continue using the familiar Supporting Schedule, at least this first year. (would the irs reject the return?)
3- Leave Line 10 blank, even if someone has 1 or 2 carryovers from prior years
I,d appreciate your opinion on this matter. Thanks so much.


----------

